# Pets At Home - Tempting fate



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So, I thought I would make a couple calls to the stores I'm visiting tomorrow to make sure they have all the food etc that I want (save me the unwanted bus trip!). I thought was I was calling I'd ask if they were currently homing any rats... 2 males in each store. Exactly what I wanted.. Argh! I was hoping they wouldn't have any so I wouldn't get my uncontrollable urge to rescue every animal from a pet store (I cannot even go to Melbicks anymore, devastating!!). I think I'm going to go home and set up the cage (fleece etc) as much as I can now just in case the urge comes to bite me in the arse haha!

(I'm struggling now not to make an excuse to leave early and rescue the little cherubs!)


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, this is exactly why I have so many rats.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Yup. I get the idea in my head that I'm "just going to look"...yeah right lol I end up coming home with a rat every time.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

See now this is probably a very good reason why I shouldn't get a bigger cage... I will want to fill it with more ratties!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I went into Pets at Home the other day and they had two of the sweetest baby girls, and one adorable lone boy...I was soooo tempted to take the male home with me


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

If I had a never ending bank balance, I would tour the country buying every rat from every pets at home store....and punching their employees in the face xD


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I just called my OH at work like "[email protected] has two males..." all I got was "oh for Gods sake, another rescue mission?" hahaha  Lets hope I can get everything I need tomorrow to finish the cage so I can bring the boys home, give them some free reign with me whilst I finish the cage and then welcome the new babas of my life


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

@DokkaJane, I know someone who works at a [email protected] who cares for all the small creatures dearly! She goes in every day 2 hours before shift to give them some loving, then spends most her day doing the exact same haha. So they're not all bad but I agree that the most I have had contact with are useless fools. They once told me my old Syrian hamsters (Tom Marvelo Riddle) was a Russian Winter White........... :l I'll leave that there shall I.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, majority of my experiences have been extremely terrible. But I do agree, a few are actually in their job because they love animals, and actually bother with them, I'll be sure to miss them off my punching spree  haha! But your friend actually sounds like a lovely human being. Why can't all of them do that?
And oh my lord, how on earth do you get those hamsters mixed up?! Yikes. But kudos on the brilliant name


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I think if you work with animals, you should love what you do. I wish I could work with animals but I can't, so the people who do should feel extremely blessed!! I know aye? I've been in some HORRIFIC pet stores and seen some even worse things, for me to be promptly chucked out the shop after pointing them out haha. Why thank you!  Bit of a Harry Potter fan over here so all my hamsters were character related. Think my rat babies will be Doctor Who related.. another love of mine ha


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I know! I would kill for a job where I encounter nothing but animals. I just hate interactions with people in real life so much :') but animals are just so wonderful, I just don't know why more of them aren't like that - better for the animals and better for the people who take them home. And I was so into harry potter when I was a bit younger, I had the griffindor robe and sorting hat because I was so cool  but unfortunately, I grew out of it


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

harry potter not the robe hahaha

edit: well, maybe both xD


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Yup. I get the idea in my head that I'm "just going to look"...yeah right lol I end up coming home with a rat every time.


Yip, done that more than a few times, especially when they're in a pet store. Just feel like I need to get them out of there!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I did the "im just going to look..." thing today. im "just going to look" Turned into "well i'll just hold them" followed by "Eh, might as well take him home" Lol!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiffisme45 said:


> I did the "im just going to look..." thing today. im "just going to look" Turned into "well i'll just hold them" followed by "Eh, might as well take him home" Lol!


Ha ha ha


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah my "I'm just going to look" turned into bringing 2 babies home with me!! I'll upload pictures asap


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

dokkajane said:


> If I had a never ending bank balance, I would tour the country buying every rat from every pets at home store....and punching their employees in the face xD


Let me know if you're ever in my store and want to try it.


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't mean to jump in, but it makes me feel so relieved that I'm not the only one who feels like that! I feel like I have a moral obligation to every single animal to make them happy, which usually results (and has been the case about four times now) in me bringing home a pet spur-of-the-moment! I've only become this way in the past year, since getting my lizards and my rats, and I feel a bit helpless that I can't rescue all the little buggers in the world even thought I realize how unrealistic that would be. ANIMAL EMPATHY, MAN


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh trust me you're not alone! I today brought back 2 boys with me haha! Just put their intro up in Meet My Rat. I saw their faces and couldn't leave them.. It cost me an expensive taxi home from the store but hey ho!! So worth it.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have that urge but mum won't let me. Basically our conversations: "You don't need more rats, you have your two now!" "But muuummyyy! My cage can fit up to 12 rats if I use the space well!" "You have to much on your plate!" Finally weaseled 2 more babies out of her.


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

ratsaremylife said:


> I have that urge but mum won't let me. Basically our conversations: "You don't need more rats, you have your two now!" "But muuummyyy! My cage can fit up to 12 rats if I use the space well!" "You have to much on your plate!" Finally weaseled 2 more babies out of her.


OH MY GOSH my mom is the same way! My mom says "no more animals, we're maxed out" and then I remind her that she's said the same thing before, yet I've brought two more ratties home. Though I think as long as I'm taking good care of them all and can afford them, she doesn't mind too much.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Moody said:


> OH MY GOSH my mom is the same way! My mom says "no more animals, we're maxed out" and then I remind her that she's said the same thing before, yet I've brought two more ratties home. Though I think as long as I'm taking good care of them all and can afford them, she doesn't mind too much.


 Lol!


----------

